# Made in China ALICE pack



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

I went to my local military surplus store to get an ALICE pack and there American ones were defiantly too used to buy so I ended up getting a medium alice made by FOX military cargo gear . Anyone think this was a mistake?







Oh yeah also got a canteen and canteen case with Alice clips that I attached to it .

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Does the pack seem to be well made, or do you think that it will fall apart if it gets wet? If it has good strong stitching, heavy and/or rubberized material....you're good to go.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Does the pack seem to be well made, or do you think that it will fall apart if it gets wet? If it has good strong stitching, heavy and/or rubberized material....you're good to go.


I'm not that much of an expert . It has a lot of metal and the stitching seems right . Icant wait to field test it because it is pretty comfortable .
Edit 
Compared the state of the normal ALICE packs it seems much better
. The website has a lot of happy people talking about the quality of their gear.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

